# MotoCross Helm = Fullface Fahrrad Helm



## Fullface (15. April 2009)

Wie das Thema schon sagt ist meine Frage ob es einen schwerwiegenden Unterschied zwischen MotoCross Helmen und Fahrrad Helmen gibt.


----------



## Hopi (15. April 2009)

Das Gewicht und die Lüftung, ist beides nicht unwichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhreakSoul (15. April 2009)

Den Unterschied gibt es natürlich, die Helme sind auf 2 komplett verschiedene Ansprüche hin optimiert worden. Beim MotoCross legt man nicht so viel auf wenig Gewicht, beim Radhelm sind ganz andere Kräfte im Spiel. Daher sollte man nur und ausschließlich einen Helm für den Sport einsetzen für den er konzipiert wurde. Falls man das nicht tut kann sich das Risiko sogar erhöhen.


----------



## Nerve77 (15. April 2009)

Allein die TÜV Zulassung der beiden Helmsorten müsste ja schon dir zeigen das es dabei um unterschiedliche Helme handelt. Nimm einen der auch fürs biken gedacht ist.


----------



## Fullface (16. April 2009)

Danke für die Antworten ich werde mir einen für Biken geeignetes holen.


----------



## kroiterfee (16. April 2009)

es geht auch anders. ich fahre einen troy lee se. der ist weniger belftet und wiegt ca 1500 g. die merkt man allerdings so gut wie nicht. belüftung ist mir egal da ich den nur bergab trage. und schützen tut er wie die sau. denn ich bin vor zehn tagen schwer gestürzt und habe mir 2 brustwirbel gebrochen. kopf total heil nichts passiert. sonst auch kein kratzer.


----------



## Stompy (16. April 2009)

Gibt viele Downhiller die mit Motocross Helmen fahren. 
Solange man mit dem hohen Gewicht und der schlechteren Lüftung keine Probleme hat ist der MX Helm besser, da stabiler.


----------



## berni_the_new (16. April 2009)

das einzige problem (wie bereits ober erwähnt) ist die belüftung.
gute mx-helme wiegen auch nur um die 1000-1350g.
ein ordentlicher downhillhelm wiegt das auch (und der unterschied beim preis ist auch nicht so groß).
würde nie mit so einem ding fahren was 800g wiegt und alles löcher hat...


----------



## Piefke (16. April 2009)

Für FR-Touren hab ich einen NC 17 DH Pro Line - gut belüftet und leicht; für Bikeparkeinsätze habe ich einen MX-Helm von Suomi.


----------



## DerHamburger (3. Mai 2010)

hey leute,
euch ist doch sicherlich die firma fox geläufig
ich wollt mir ein helm fürs donhilln kaufen und war mal auf der inet-seite..
festgestellt hab ih,dass es für bikes nur 3 helme gibt und für mx 20 von denen einer besser aussieht als der andere...würdet ihr es empfehlen so einen helm anstatt eines richitgen donhiller helmes zu holen..also wisst was über die gewichtsumstände und handelt es sich bei den mx-helmen um die o.g. gute mx-helme,die das gleiche wiegen,wie ein downhill helm???

mfg

http://www.foxracing.de/produkte/mx/helme.html  hier der link zum nachgucken


----------

